# [RISOLTO] - Utilizzo del comando RENAME

## lsegalla

Mi sento un cesso a domandarvi na informazione di questo tipo ma non riesco a utilizzare da console il comando rename

Detto questo posso sempre fare un pochi di test semplicissimi. Adesso il problema non è per me rinominare un file ma intanto verificare che il comando funzioni e io non sia così ebete da non capire le sintassi.

Per rinominare i files posso sempre farlo da modalità grafica o scrivere mv filex filey

ma utilizzando il comando RENAME come si fa a rinominare un file X in un file Y ?

quan lot nam do ngu goi cam thoi trang be gai cao cap vay cong so nu ban buon quan ao ao lot nam do boi tre em cao cap thoi trang be trai thoi trang cong so gia re vay lien cong so nu chup hinh cho be

(AUTOLOL e autofustigazione)

 :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## morellik

Come da man rename usi il comando per rinominare una serie di file in base ad un pattern.

Se hai una serie di file .htm e li vuoi rinominare in .html dai il comando:

```

rename .htm .html *.htm

```

----------

## lsegalla

Ho visto anche io il man rename ma coi files singoli non mi funziona... e neanche con più files.

Fatemi un esempio qualsiasi che posso provare e che funzioni perchè non riesco a capire come funziona sto comando.

Lo so che è ridicolo ma è così, ahah

quan lot nam dep do ngu cao cap do dung cho me vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon do lot nam goi cam do boi tre em thoi trang cho be cao cap thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so chup hinh cho beLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

in pratica il comando rename fa il match sull'ltimo campo  della terna di nomi e sostituisce il primo campo con il secondo :

.htm .html *.htm -> prende tutti i file che finiscono in .htm e sostituisce tutti i .htm in .html (occhio che se un file si chiamasse .htm.htm verrebbe rinominato in .html.html)(lo so e' n esempio stupido ma era tanto per rendere l'idea)

per rinominare un singolo file puoi usare mv

----------

## lsegalla

Ecco... ho continuato a far prove ma ora ci son riuscito.

In pratica la chiave di lettura è questa: rename patternvecchio patternnuovo criterio_di_selezione

Quindi ecco che se ho dieci files che si chiamano pippo1.txt, pippo2.txt, ... pippo10.txt li posso rinominare tutti con

```

rename pippo pluto *.txt

```

Dico bene?

A volte ho proprio difficoltà a interpretare i vari man da console...... scusate     :Laughing: 

quan lot nam cao cap do ngu nu do dung cho me truoc sau sinh vay lien cong so nu ban buon do lot nam sieu mong do boi nu goi cam thoi trang cho be ban si vay cong so nu chup hinh cho be

e grazie ancora!!Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

l'importante e' capire non capire subito  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> l'importante e' capire non capire subito 

 

Eh, ma sai com'è... se possibile sempre meglio non assillare la gnete con richieste continue, e io son quello delle molte domande, eheheh.

Anzi propongo come santo colui in questo forum che mi ha portato dal Mandriva a Gentoo (ahah)

quan lot nam sieu mong do ngu nu dep do dung cao cap cho me ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai do lot nam dep do boi nu dep thoi trang tre em cao cap ban buon vay cong so chup hinh cho be

(caspio... sono diventato un tux's lil' helper!! mio dio non sono più un niubbo!!! Ahhaha)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

ma per un file solo non facevi prima

```
mv nomefile nomefile_nuovo
```

 :Question: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ma per un file solo non facevi prima
> 
> ```
> mv nomefile nomefile_nuovo
> ```
> ...

 

quan lot nam goi cam do ngu nu cao cap may hut sua ao so mi nu thoi trang cong so do lot nam cao cap do boi nu cao cap thoi trang tre em quan ao ban buon vest cong so chup hinh cho be

Ovviamente sì, ma evidentemente non hai seguito il thread    :Confused:   :Confused: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ma per un file solo non facevi prima
> 
> ```
> mv nomefile nomefile_nuovo
> ```
> ...

 

cosa che ho fatto dal primo post, dove si chiede come rinominare un singolo file con il comando rename, e la risposta dovrebbe essere 'non si fa', perchè non ha senso  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Adesso il problema non è per me rinominare un file ma intanto verificare che il comando funzioni
> 
> 

 

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Per rinominare i files posso sempre farlo da modalità grafica o scrivere mv filex filey
> 
> 

 

do ngu goi cam do ngu nam goi cam do so sinh ban buon vay cong so ao nguc do boi nam xe day doi cao cap cho be ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai chup anh da ngoai o ha noi

Cordialmente... Non hai seguito e non hai letto bene nemmeno il primo post    :Smile: 

Ciò non toglie che come hai detto tu... "non si fa".Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

>  *lsegalla wrote:*   Adesso il problema non è per me rinominare un file ma intanto verificare che il comando funzioni
> 
>  
> 
>  *lsegalla wrote:*   Per rinominare i files posso sempre farlo da modalità grafica o scrivere mv filex filey
> ...

 

ma si che ho letto. Volevo solo sottolineare - una volta risolto il problema - che:

a) non si spara a una mosca con bazooka: ci sono strumenti adatti e meno adatti, e rename non serve a riinominare un singolo file

b) ti sei veramente fatto un sacco di pippe sul nulla: la sintassi l'avevi capita la prima volta!  Quello che ti ha confuso, secondo me, è stato cercare di applicare la sintassi di mv a rename  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lsegalla

PUNTO A

hai ragione

PUNTO B

LOGIC MODE ON

Problema: il comando rename non mi funzionava

Expression

O [non lo sapevo usare] O [non avevo capito come funzionava] = Ho chiesto chiarimenti E son serviti

LOGIC MODE OFF

do boi tre em de thuong do ngu nu goi cam may hut sua cao cap chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so gia re do lot nam do boi nu xe day cac loai ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu chup hinh cho be

(buahah)    :Razz: 

----------

